# Snipe Hunting for real, Ask my V?



## sniper john

Again, its the off season. Things being slow at this time here is something more for the hunting section. So again how about I share some more hunting that many of you may not be familiar with for the versatile Vizsla. 
*That would be Snipe Hunting*. Again pictures tell a thousand words. Hope y'all enjoy them and feel free to ask any questions about the birds and the hunting. This is my favorite bird to hunt. It is why my duckhunter friends nicknamed me Sniper John. 

2009-2010 Season

North East Texas









On accasion flushed Snipe will circle and come right back over the shooter. 









Pointing a Snipe. Not too stylish, but that's what she is doing. 









Mucky Retrieve. 









Too much water, but we made the best of it


----------



## sniper john

Louisana Bound hunt. Habitat looked great, Snipe there yesterday, but had moved out over night.









So we accepted an invitation to hunt with these guys. instead. Wonderfull people that took me under their wing for a day to let me experience Falconry. Considering Vizsla's roots having such ties to Falconry. It amazed me to experience it.


----------



## sniper john

2008-2009 Season

Snipe on a DFW Lake










Snipe hunt on the TX/OK boarder waters, with some bonus fly by ducks that found my 7 steel. 









Huntin the difficult Oklahoma mud flats. My guest looking happy. 









Snipe flyby look close at the middle









Hero Shot









Mad Dog not happy about the pictures


----------



## sniper john

Continued, we go back to NE Texas. 

This man's first Snipe









Swamp Snipe









Snipe retrieve









Limits for everyone


















[


----------



## sniper john

*Snipe in Colorado!* 

Thats right Snipe at 10,000 feet at times. 









Snipe Dove Double with some help from a USFW employee









My fellow Colorado Snipers


----------



## sniper john

2007-2008 Snipe Season

DFW area lakes
You telling me that's all!


















Snipe point. 









Oklahoma/Texas Boundary Snipe


----------



## sniper john

V clowning around with her DD friend following a Snipe hunt in central texas










Hard earned limits









Great Snipe Point









Looking for Birds


----------



## sniper john

West Texas Stock Tank Snipe










2005 Hunts at a local lake. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























The end.


----------



## Crazy Kian

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## gunnr

Nice Pic's.

I gotta get down there someday. I can't imagine what it's like to hunt snipe, or any bird, in wide open spaces like that.
In New England we have Snipe and Woodcock, but you gotta be quick. No classic follow through or lead with the shotgun due to the dense cover. Pick a point in space and punch it. 
The Snipe and Woodcock flush up and in a spiral pattern here. I'd like to them simulate that on a Sporting Clays course.


----------



## madaboutvizslas

Can you eat something that small? Must be a lot of bones!


----------



## sniper john

madaboutvizslas said:


> Can you eat something that small? Must be a lot of bones!


They are a little smaller than a dove, but not much. Breast them like a Dove and prepared in the same ways. It is a dark meat and tastes about the same. Last year was tough due to a lot of high water so I did not kill very many, but the year before was outstanding. I was fileting the breast on many of them and throwing it in with my duck for Jalapeno cheese sausage.


----------



## sniper john

Gunnr said:


> Nice Pic's.
> 
> I gotta get down there someday. I can't imagine what it's like to hunt snipe, or any bird, in wide open spaces like that.
> In New England we have Snipe and Woodcock, but you gotta be quick. No classic follow through or lead with the shotgun due to the dense cover. Pick a point in space and punch it.
> The Snipe and Woodcock flush up and in a spiral pattern here. I'd like to them simulate that on a Sporting Clays course.


It has been several years since I got to hunt woodcock and something I hope to do with this dog. And yep, I shot a lot of trees back then. My dog actually found 4 woodcock while rabbit hunting last year, but it was the day after season end and it was on a public hunting area west of the normal range in these parts. Because of that it was not listed as legal game for the particular hunting area. I did put a request in to the person that manages it to get that changed. Thought, I actually am hoping to head to Louisiana next season just to look for some good hunting grounds. 

Snipe are really unpredictable as you know and can be challenging to hit. Most days and places they will not hold for a point. I usually have the dog heeled as I walk.


----------

